# Sick and injured... should I "put her down"?



## Hammhocks (Jan 19, 2013)

One of my pullets has been terribly hen-pecked by the rest of my flock. Back of head and neck... all the way to the bone.  I separated her immediately and have been "nursing her". She is eating and drinking but not as much as normal. She is losing weight daily. She still seems lethargic. When the wounds healed, I put her back in the coop while I stayed in with her. At that time I thought she was just injured. Not sick. The other girls immediately came after her. I tried again this morning and the same thing happened. Does those "ladies" know something I don't? I put her in the yard to free-range while I'm outside with her. She just stands in one spot. Now I'm wondering if she's sick beyond healing. I don't dare chance putting her in with the other girls again. I'm sure they would kill her and... I don't want to chance them getting sick. I'm wondering if the most humane thing would be to "put her down". Thanks in advance, for you comments and suggestions!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It may be the most humane thing if she is just not getting over the stress of the situation.
Sometimes birds do know when another is sickly, and they will drive the weaker one out of the flock. It could be she just got her butt handed to her and because of the separation they are "teaching" her where her place is again. Mind if she is that lethargic and losing weight she likely won't survive the stress of being added back to the flock.

What have you tried thus far to help her perk up?


----------



## Hammhocks (Jan 19, 2013)

Besides wound care... I've kept her as hydrated as possible, with water, pedialyte and one of her favorite treats... tomatoes. She's had 24/7 access to feed, with the occasional eggs shells and treats. The only treats she's eaten have been tomatoes and broccoli. I've had her in the air conditioned house, when I can't be outside with her, and I've used a heat lamp. She's never been very "lovey" but she'll let me hold her for hours at a time now. I forgot to mention, in my earlier post, she also has diarrhea.


----------



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm sorry your situation is a sad one to deal with. It is heartbreaking when one is ostracized from the group. I think the others know she is sick and are picking on her for that reason. Do you have a vet that you could bring her to maybe she can be helped. I personally would not put her to sleep yet. You will know when to put her down, it becomes a clear choice when it is time. You are doing a good job with taking care of her. Since her primary food choice is tomatoes that alone could contribute to the diarrhea. Try some yogurt it may help the diarrhea.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you've got a good working relationship with your vet it might be possible to get her a broad spectrum antibiotic. It is possible for them to get bacterial infections that can be fixed. The issue is, is that her problem? 

You didn't say whether or not she had been laying before this started. Was she always part of the flock before this happened?


----------



## Hammhocks (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm sad to report... my girl died, without my assistance. 

I really appreciate the responses to my post. I would like to go ahead and answer robin416's questions. I may learn something from all of this.

I don't believe she ever layed. If she did, it was under my radar. She was approximately 7½ months old. She had been with the flock for 6 months. I bought her, and one other of the same breed (Welsummer), at 6 weeks old. The other is doing well and is a regular layer.

A side note... The healthy one has a big beautiful comb. The one who died has almost no comb at all. Not sure that says anything but I thought I'd throw that in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could indicate that there was a birth defect there. And that's not something you can do anything about.


----------

